# Went to the endo doc today



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

for my 1st appt.
I was happy to have gone and finally met him. He's very nice.
Funny thing is, my thyroid levels are FINE he says?
and I don't have to be on pills as it stands.
He is doing the biopsy on Nov 29th in the morning.
and 5-7 days past then we'll have the results whether benign or not.
Then if it is not he will do labs every 6 months and ultrasounds every year to see if my nodules are growing.
if it is cancer, well then I go on to a surgeon *a different doc apparently*
So at least I'm through the 1st appt.
I still feel horrible. and he says NONE of my symptoms are caused from this. and he thinks I need to see a rheumatologist next for all my skin pain, weight gain issues, depression, joint pain, etc. Who knows...I'm not sure I believe that. How can I have Hashi's with NO symptoms??? 
I think a lot of this stuff is pretty controversial and these are his opinions.
I was glad he ordered the BX though. Not sure of the uptake scan thing? What is that for?? I forgot to ask about that.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There are two types of thyroid nuclear medicine tests. Both assess the health of your thyroid. A thyroid scan produces a picture of the gland to help evaluate any lumps or inflammation, or to investigate the cause of an overactive thyroid. A radioactive iodine uptake test is performed to see if your thyroid is functioning normally and to determine why thyroid hormone levels may be elevated. For both types of test, a small amount of a weakly radioactive substance, known as a radionuclide, is either injected into a vein or given to you as a pill

A thyroid scan is usually ordered when a physical examination or laboratory finding suggests that the thyroid is enlarged. If laboratory tests show an overactive thyroid, a radioactive iodine uptake test may be ordered at the same time.

A radioactive iodine uptake test measures the amount of radioactivity in your thyroid after you've been given a relatively small dose of radioactive iodine in pill form. Your thyroid gland absorbs iodine and uses it to make hormones. Therefore, the amount of radioactive iodine detected in your thyroid gland corresponds with the amount of hormone your thyroid is producing. As well as, distinguished early Hashi, hyperthyroidism, goiter, hypothyropidism, iodine over load, subscute thyroiditis, colloid nodular goiter, Graves Disease, Painless (silent) thyroiditis and toxic nodular goiter.

If you have normal thyroid values you should have no symptoms, so they say.

Sounds like your doctor is on the ball.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You need to see a rheumatologist to determine the joint pain cause.

Too many people assume that because they have one disease that all symptoms are the result of that disease. Not necessarily so.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

hashimoto is like a roulette wheel....its picks another part of your immune system to attack...inflammation in joints....eye disease etc..It takes its pick and give you a spin for a while is what my endo said. It travels...and sometimes it behaves and goes quiet for a while. As long as your tsh levels are low enough (closer to the .1 end) of things it will calm down those antibodies. My endo said nothing above 2.3tsh. Hashimoto is a disease..its incurable and I feel little studies have been done on the day to day suffering and long term effects of it.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

daisydaisy said:


> hashimoto is like a roulette wheel....its picks another part of your immune system to attack...inflammation in joints....eye disease etc..It takes its pick and give you a spin for a while is what my endo said. It travels...and sometimes it behaves and goes quiet for a while. As long as your tsh levels are low enough (closer to the .1 end) of things it will calm down those antibodies. My endo said nothing above 2.3tsh. Hashimoto is a disease..its incurable and I feel little studies have been done on the day to day suffering and long term effects of it.


thank you for your comment.
I just don't fell well.
He said all my thyroid levels are fine, except for the antibodies~which means I'm hashi's. Fine.
But what about the other stuff?
So I'm making an appt with the rheumatologist now.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> thank you for your comment.
> I just don't fell well.
> He said all my thyroid levels are fine, except for the antibodies~which means I'm hashi's. Fine.
> But what about the other stuff?
> So I'm making an appt with the rheumatologist now.:hugs:


The biopsy on the 29th. is going to be important. This will confirm or disconfirm the Hashimoto's. If certain Hurthle cells are present that are indigenous to Hashi's, this will confirm. Anything else would be conjecture in my humble opinion. High TPO is seen in many autoimmune diseases not just Hashi's.

Also, there are Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer. So I am glad you are having the biopsy. Hang tough and know that we all care for you and about you.

The rheumatologist will no doubt be a huge help as well. My doctor is a rheumatologist/immunologist and she kicks butt. She keeps me well, active and feeling good.

I am hopeful. I want you to be as well.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Normal thyroid levels with antibodies (Hashi) means you don't have the disease yet but headed that way in the near future. So it is important for thyroid levels to be checked on a regular bases - your doctor is on the ball! You want to catch levels before they go too high and really cause havoc symptoms (TSH 10 +).

ASAP4U that the rest turns out ok - cancer free.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

ONce the hashi's damage has been done to our bodies and gotten bad enough to get diagnosed , the more that the damage cause is almost irreversable. It takes longer to heal. It was in a book I read. I think no one has actually done long term studies of this disease and they brush it off on another disease like chronic fatigue for instance or fibromyalgia. But if you read books on this stuff there is support in there that hashi's does cause these symptoms you are having. I think some doctors are just not read up enough of the subject. Don't forget to take vit C for inflammation and vit D.


----------

